# Game 38: Heat @ Bucks (1/14/09 8:00pm)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday, January 14th, 2009 | 8:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Marcus Banks
Jamaal Magloire
Chris Quinn
James Jones
Yakhouba Diawara
Mark Blount
Michael Beasley
Daequan Cook​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The Bucks destroyed us and held Wade in check last time we played them. That was during those 3 straight losses where we played the worst basketball this team has played all season.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hopefully we were just looking ahead to this game last night. 

Wade tends to play well in Milwaukee.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I don't think we'll see a repeat of last time we played these. Marion and Beasley have both stepped up recently, and they were nowhere when we played them last.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Marion needs to keep up his production. 15 and 9 on 50% shooting through the last 5. Needs to shutdown RJ.

Im worried about Bogut - we need Magloire to bang him around and get him frustrated. Cant give Redd and Villaneuva those open looks we tend to give shooters. Beasley should have a good game, he struggled last time - and Chalmers needs to get out of his funk. 

Hopefully JJ will get a field goal :laugh: - Cookie also was quiet last night.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

If we get off to a bad start like in the past couple of game, we could easily loose this one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

8-2 Bucks

Another slow start for the Heat


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Another crap start.

0-4 and Chalmers with 2 turnovers in 3 minutes. Down 2-8.

Sigh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley checks in and scores.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario's struggles continue.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lucky bounce on the bass by Wade and Marion got the dunk.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quick hook for Mario once again tonight. DQ is in.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Damn, Chalmers has been pathetic lately. And Wade is doing a bad job staying with Redd.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Damn, Chalmers has been pathetic lately. *And Wade is doing a bad job staying with Redd.*


Yup.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 33333

Hopefully him hitting that 1st shot is a good sign


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Mike needs to keep his ground and take that charge there. Instead he went for the block and got the foul.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Chalmers has really hit the wall. Like I said yesterday, expect to see more DQ/JJ - less Mario.

Hope Beasley stays out of foul trouble tonight. We need that offense. 

Matrix playin well early.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Slow start for Wade...0-5 tonight!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 333333

2 3's on 2 shots


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ again from 3

Wow


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

DQ on fire


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley hits the J and the Heat take the lead


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

DQ 4-4 on threes! RED HOT!

He's "Cookin"


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Daequan Cook is heating up the kitchen!

/Eric Reid.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 33333 again!

His 4th already!

28-24 Miami after 1

What a turnaround from that awful start


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How the hell did we come out of that quarter with a 4pt lead?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^ I have absolutely no idea. We were down 10 what seemed like seconds ago :laugh:

Wade's 0-5 but already has 5asts and 3rbs


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Marion, Beasley and Cook doing the damage offensively.

Who said Wade has no teammates? :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quinn in, and immediately gets beat...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Stay behind the line Daequan :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 33333 again!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

DQ again!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley for 33333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beeeez 333333333333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beas picks up his 2nd foul. Damn.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quinn for 333333

7-7 from 3


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Quiiinnn 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Kobe's record might be in jeopardy :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

DQ again!!!

6-6!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Finally, Wade gets a basket


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn...Cook is on fire. Don't break Kobe's record, please. :biggrin:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade dunks it for first FG.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

holy crap. i'm so pissed i have to go to work. 8-8!!!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Are the Heat trying to break their neighbor's NBA record for most 3's in a game?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley is on fire as well. 13 for him


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We're playing well on offense but just like on this entire road trip, the Bucks are over 50% shooting in the 1st half.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pass by Quinn


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

55-55 at the half

Still horrible defense tonight. The Bucks shot 56% in the half.

Hopefully our trend of playing horrible D in the 1st half and great D in the 2nd half continues tonight.

Chalmers needs to get out of this mini slump soon. Quinn shouldnt be playing this many minutes. It just exposes what a bad defender he is.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Heat closing the first half the Raptors' way. Blowing an 11 point lead and let the opponents tie the score up...


argh.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hopefully Cook can hit a few more threes tonight. Hes got the green light from me.

Beasley really has a money jumper. Hopefully we see him attack the hoop and get to the line some, but if hes splashin the J keep giving it to him.

Marion is active, Wade will get a roll on eventually - I think we're ok if we can lift our D. 

Chalmers...wow...get your head in the game son!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, the Bucks have a 40-16 edge in points in the paint.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quinn and Jamaal get the start over Mario and Joel.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MArion with 2 quick buckets


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Heat opening the 2nd half on fiyah!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

RJ hit with a T


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade looks really frustrated tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade to UD. 11 assists for Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Haslem knockin down that 15 footer. Nice.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Its a good thing Wade is still finding open teammates cause he hasnt done anything else good tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, nice pass by Quinn to UD


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade to UD is working great tonight. 12 assists for Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade out earlier than normal which is good.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley with the and1

19 for him


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

80-73 Miami after 3

Hopefully Wade can get it going when he gets back in and Beasley can keep carrying us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sick shot by Beasley!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley with 21 now. 8-11 FG.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

OMG BEASE!!!!

Sick baseline spin move then changes hand for the bucket!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel hits the J! :laugh:


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Joel With The Midrange Jumper!!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sick shot by DQ now!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Our D has been bad all night.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

We better start getting some stops, cuz I wouldn't want to depend on us shooting lights out like we have all night


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Ridnour is killing us either he is scoring or he is picking our D appart and getting looks for others


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice block by Joel.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

our lack of size is killing us, we can't grab a rebound for **** and Bucks are just jacking the ball knowing this to go after the rebound.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WAde again. 3-3 in the 4th.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

It's WADE Time!!!!

I'm surprised he missed the last one!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade to UD again.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

As cold as it is in Milwaukee, Wade's tears might freeze...

He needs to stop *****ing to the officials and put an end on this game. I hate when he is trying so hard to draw contact on his jumpers, just play the game Dwyane!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Maybe its not Kirk Hinrich that always gave Wade problems but Scott Skiles defensive system cause they've done an amazing job with him in the two games this season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, we just cant put this game away.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Joe alexander is not so bad... didn't know anything of that guy besides that he grew up in China before tonight.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I agree, Wade is not getting his calls, so shut up and play. Refs are consistent, they didn't give it when it was Bucks doing it and they are not giving it when Wade is doing it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice D by DQ


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Again, Wade is leaning on that jumper trying to get a foul....he's making the shot harder than it really is.

They aren't calling the foul, just play ball.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Heat catch a break. Bucks with a huge TO.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Didn't Hinrich play well on offense as well when skiles was in Chicago?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Wade couldnt have played these last couple of minutes any worse.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

****, Wade turns it over... I don't get it... every time I see Wade drive, it is like he is not looking to score but to foul and it is pretty obvious that he won't get that call tonight...

30s left, we are up by 2.

We get a stop we win.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Don't leave your feet to make a pass...they teach that in middle school.

Dwyane needs to draw and kick, he's not getting his tonight, let the other guys step up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MArion with the block!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That was a sick block by Marion.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

MATRIX! Good D baby!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ hits both!

Heat up 4 with 21 seconds left


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

MARION WITH THE BLOCK!

DQ with 2 FT!!!!
Heat up by 4!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Joe Alexander... Wow!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joe Alexander has played great today


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, just not Wade's night..

Wade makes 1 of 2


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

****! Wade missed his first FT.

Bease should be in the game right now, not Wade. I know he is our superstar but ****...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade hits 1/2, leaves the door open for the Bucks


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i just put the game on. Wade making that free throw with 14 seconds left. AHH!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What's up with Wade's free throw shooting late in games? I've seen him miss quite a few at the end of games that have given the opposing team a chance to win/tie.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Come on DQ, you can't let him turn the corner on you!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Basel said:


> What's up with Wade's free throw shooting late in games? I've seen him miss quite a few at the end of games that have given the opposing team a chance to win/tie.


His free throw shooting in general has been pretty bad all year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ hits both


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Cooooooooooooook!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win!!

**** this team for continuing to do this to us! :laugh:

So make this our 9 come from behind win when being down double digits.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i see Cook had himself quite a game. 6 triples?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

a WIN is a WIN...especially on the road

Good job fellas!


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

I'm mentally exhausted from all of these games going down to the wire. I can just imagine how the team feels!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> i see Cook had himself quite a game. 6 triples?


All in 1 1/2 quarters. He just couldnt miss.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Heat wins. Wade played poorly, Bease was great. Mags had an awesome low post move that netted a bucket, Joel had a mid range jumper that netted another bucket and how many blocks did he have this game?

I am very happy with Heat's D. We went through some growing pains at the beginning of the season but it seems that Spo's strategy is starting to pay off. We won this game with D not O.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

It was kind of weird how Spo sat Cook on the bench after he couldn't miss even if he tried.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

sknydave said:


> I'm mentally exhausted from all of these games going down to the wire. I can just imagine how the team feels!


i could not have it any other way. much better than winning by a blowout.:biggrin:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dee-Zy said:


> Heat wins. Wade played poorly, Bease was great. Mags had an awesome low post move that netted a bucket, Joel had a mid range jumper that netted another bucket and how many blocks did he have this game?
> 
> I am very happy with Heat's D. We went through some growing pains at the beginning of the season but it seems that Spo's strategy is starting to pay off. We won this game with D not O.


Joel had 3 blocks tonight.

Mario again had yet another tough game. This time only playing under 10 minutes tonight and he didnt even start the 2nd half. He's hitting that rookie wall hard right now.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

first time since 1991 two Heat players from the bench score 20+ points.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miami started off 8-8 from 3 and then went 0-7 from 3 the rest of the game.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

I just looked at the boxscore. I LOVE how Wade only scored 17 points and had 13 assists and we won. everyone took part of the scoring load. love it.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Thank god Bogut had to go out (He played what like 38 or 39 min though?) Because his size was killing us, especially in the second half. I'm surprised CV didn't see more time, he did play pretty well. I guess they thought mbamoute (sp?) played Wade well... I think it was Wade playing bad, not Mbahboute but whatever.

Glad we won this one.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Dee-Zy said:


> Thank god Bogut had to go out (He played what like 38 or 39 min though?) Because his size was killing us, especially in the second half. I'm surprised CV didn't see more time, he did play pretty well. I guess they thought mbamoute (sp?) played Wade well... I think it was Wade playing bad, not Mbahboute but whatever.
> 
> Glad we won this one.


if Bogut was killing us, then i dont want to know what Yao will do next...


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

IbizaXL said:


> if Bogut was killing us, then i dont want to know what Yao will do next...



necrophilia?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Dee-Zy said:


> necrophilia?


oh, you dirty dirty boy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> A 30-below wind chill kept the crowd down, with the upper deck mostly empty in the two-deck arena.


30 below??? That's just insane.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

That's pretty much what we got up here in MTL as well ^^^


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dee-Zy said:


> That's pretty much what we got up here in MTL as well ^^^


I cant even imagine how cold that feels.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

On ESPN it mentioned only 10,800 or so in AAA last night... Is that true?

I never understoof why even in the championship year the crowd was always spare and late arriving except for game that were scheduled to be on national TV.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Smithian said:


> On ESPN it mentioned only 10,800 or so in AAA last night... Is that true?
> 
> I never understoof why even in the championship year the crowd was always spare and late arriving except for game that were scheduled to be on national TV.


The Heat are still on the road trip and dont have a home game until next wednesday. That was the announced crowd in Milwaukee because of the cold *** weather


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade2Matrix said:


> The Heat are still on the road trip and dont have a home game until next wednesday. That was the announced crowd in Milwaukee because of the cold *** weather


Well, following that epic failure of reading an article... Yeah.


----------



## 4putt (May 21, 2008)

at least SOMETHING was hot in milwaukee


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

DQ was automatic in the first half. Beasleys starting to make plays we saw him make at KS. The bucks had nice D on wade, nice job by him not forcing anything and setting up his teamates. He had what 13 assists?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sknydave said:


> It was kind of weird how Spo sat Cook on the bench after he couldn't miss even if he tried.


Just heard an interview with Ira and he said that DQ was pulled in that 1st half because his knee was bothering him.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

ah ok


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That makes more sense. Cookie was on fire, surely Spo wouldnt be so stupid to bench his *** when hes just hit six treys in a half...right..?

Im getting disturbed by the large amounts of Quinn action recently. I know its coinciding with Mario's poor play of late, but seriously...Quinn can shoot...thats it. I dont even feel safe with him bringing the ball up. We should be running more Wade/Cook if Chalmers is struggling - leaving Quinn for 15 mins a night or so.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Chalmers needs to recover what he was doing earlier in the season, so we see less of Quinn, as MB30 said, all he can do is shoot, he doesn't assist, he doesn't make plays, he's just there.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Yeah and defensivly Chalmers a lot better, better on ball defender and better at stealing


----------

